# Horn Install Method Question



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

I was thinking about different ways to remount my horns...I would like them to be more solid. So my question is...

Will a bolt or two through the horn affect the sound much? It will be close to the edge.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

countersink it and youll be fine


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks. This will make the install so much easier than hanging them with straps.


----------

